# Some Wishes Don't Come True



## Rion (Mar 23, 2005)

I presented this to my grade 11 advanced english class and they seemed to enjoy it, I figure I might as well share it with all of you here.

               Some may argue that love is too strong of an emotion for mere teenagers to experience. I however, would have to disagree. At the age of fifteen I was in heaven. I had met an old friend, Rebecca MacDonald, and her and myself had been spending a lot of time together. Eventually our relationship developed into “boyfriend/girlfriend” and then stepped up into the realms of passion that only lovers experience. She was the only thing that mattered in my life and I was excited to see her everyday for the year that we were together. 
	The date was September 4th, 2004. A starry Saturday night, I had just gotten off work and took the bus straight to Rebecca’s house. In my right hand I nervously cradled a gingerbread man I had made earlier. Written in icing down the man’s chest were the initials “I heart you”. Gifts like this from me were common and I loved to see the smile on her face whenever she saw how much I cared. However, on this night she didn’t smile. She simply thanked me and began to eat away at the gingerbread man. Asking me to sit down, she avoided eye contact and I had a feeling something was up. 
	Now, you have to understand that the relationship between Rebecca and I was a very unique as well as special bond. Spending every free moment we had either with each other or on the phone with each other, we just couldn’t get enough. Always excited to see each other, we made each other’s days. I made her happy, and she made me happy. It was perfect.
	Tonight however was a little different. The excitement wasn’t there and in its place was a hazy tension that wrought my stomach with a pain I still feel to this day. She suggested we go up to the nearby school and play some basketball. We played for a bit, but it just wasn’t fun. After getting bored with the hoops we ventured our way up a hill and laid down beside each other starring at the stars. The sight was amazing. Without any words spoken we simply stared up to the stars together. A shooting star flashed over head and she told me to make a wish. Most people don’t tell their wishes because then they wont come true. I don’t have to worry about that so I’ll tell you what I wished. I gazed upon that falling star in the sky and closed my eyes, with all my heart and all my strength I prayed that Rebecca and I would be together forever. She made a wish as well, although I figure that hers was a bit different than mine. 
	Not soon after the shooting star she whipped out a folded piece of paper. Starring at the page for a second she looked up to me with tears in her eyes. “I have something to tell you but I don’t know how, so I wrote a poem.” I was nervous, but I didn’t for one second expect what was coming. Opening with “I’ve been thinking about you,. And I’ve been thinking about me. And how I thought we were meant to be.”
	Now, everything that happened afterwards is mostly a blur. I don’t remember any of the poem, but I do remember the shock and pain I felt as she sounded off her break-up note. After she was finished, not knowing what to do I stood up and ran. I ran down the hill and turned to see a huge metal door. I hated everything and everyone in the world at that point. I also hated that metal door. In a drunken rage I slammed my fist as hard as I could into the metal. I couldn’t feel my hand afterward, but then again I couldn’t feel much anyway. She came after me and told me to stop, that I was being childish. For some reason that comment hurt a lot more than someone would take it at face value. We were both crying and didn’t know what to do. Over the past year we had experienced the best times I have felt my entire life. I was happy. But now she was gone, and with her went that happiness. For ten minutes we stood there holding each other. We huddled under the roof of the school porch on that chilled September night. I wiped away her tears, and with my sleeve wiped her nose. She managed to squeak out a laugh, but I just looked at her. I couldn’t laugh. I didn’t think I would ever laugh again.
	The feeling that I had that night is impossible to put into words. However I hope I have relayed it’s significance to all of you. This moment in my life is one that I hate. I hate it and I wish it never happened. But as I learned from that shooting star, some wishes just don’t come true.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks for posting this.  In the grand scheme of things, sometimes a written vent helps one move along.  I found your story a lot more readable than most break-up tales.  You made it like a sharing with a friend.  Good idea!


----------



## bicycle (Apr 4, 2005)

wow amazing writing, you made me cry! there's nothing worse than being dumped after love...


----------

